# My new Purple Salamander HMPK!!! Lots of Pictures!



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

Yesterday i went to Petco and bought a Beautiful HMPK!! At first i thought he was a Purple Butterfly, But now i know that he is a Purple Salamander! I have never seen a Betta of this color in person so i freaked out when i saw him! I just had to have him! He is really healthy and is doing good, he is just a bit stressed. He just needs some time to chill out. But i did get some good pictures of him while he was investigating his new tank! My new boy is also in need of a name! Any Name suggestions?
I plan to enter one of these pictures in the October Contest. Which one do you think i should enter?

On to the pictures! Sorry there big I tried to re-size them!


*In his Petco cup!*










*Acclimating!*










*Kissy Face!*










*In his tank!*










*More Pictures!*



















These two pictures i'm considering entering in the contest!




















Thank you for looking at my new betta!


----------



## BlueEyes (Jul 19, 2011)

He's so pretty! That's a pretty lucky find. 

Names? Hm.... you could do something regal. He looks very regal


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

List of names I like for him
-. Harmonica
-. Caruso
-. Bold Ruler
-.Rumple 
-. Cheiftan
-. The Prospector
-. Mr. Plum
-. Ben


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

^^ i like the last one the most, but the one above it is very good too.


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

sorry i am not just putting this in one post, but it seems most effective to get them doing something funny, since your new go look at august winner. Best picture i have ever seen.


----------



## tsukiowns (Sep 22, 2011)

Curioso- would be nice.. its curious in spanish
hey is very nice i dont like HMPK to much but he is a lovely boy.


----------



## adamxaotmic (Aug 24, 2011)

Mr. Plum for sure!
It was Mr. Plum. In the basement. With the candlestick!


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

JEALOUSY. I HAS IT!

Such a pretty HMPK!!! You better hide him, I just might come and kidnap him!  He's so beautiful!!!

Its fun and so exciting when you find little treasures like him in petshops  <3 So preeettty!!!!

Okay, I'm done freaking out now. =D


----------



## sorrelhorse1 (Aug 12, 2011)

adamxaotmic said:


> Mr. Plum for sure!
> It was Mr. Plum. In the basement. With the candlestick!


+1 For sure!! Lol


----------



## Foisair (Aug 3, 2011)

He looks very much like my new guy Merlin. I'll have to put some pics up on here so you can see. He's very pretty. Congrats!
*runs off to find/take pictures*


----------



## PetchDiamond (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm from Thailand and judging by the white colored-line on his tail and fins,
I'd classify him as Salamander BUTTERFLY HMPK. I believe that's what they'd call him in Thailand. (not sure though. I'm new for Bettas too)


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

He's so pretty! I love the deep purple salamanders  I have a spawn growing out right now in fact


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

OMG looove


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

he is so pretty, i have a salamander HMPK too am not sure if he is red or blue cause he has a blue body with red fins, and of course white tipped fins


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I would have bought him in a heartbeat! I like Ben too, simple but strong. My purple/maroon boy is Ben


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank You Everyone!! 
I think i am going to name him Mr. Plum! I have also decided to enter the picture of him flaring in the contest! 
Thanks again!


----------



## SassyBetta (Aug 1, 2011)

lol professor plum !!!


----------



## Bellus Bellator (Oct 9, 2011)

> Mr. Plum for sure!
> It was Mr. Plum. In the basement. With the candlestick!


^Agree


----------



## Noemi (Jul 9, 2011)

very very beautiful  and Mr. Plum is a perfect name


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey! He must be from the same line as my salamander HMPK boy from the same place. Looks like they've cleaned up their line a little - my guy has heavier iridescence and some white splotches. I do love salamander coloration, though.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Oh he's like a twin to my little guy!


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

HAPPY someone decided to go with one of my names.
i keep suggesting them on others threads and they arent acknowledged, so im happy u liked mr.plum


----------

